# canon powershot g5x



## kensfish (May 20, 2016)

Has anyone used this camera, looking for any feedback on it, pros and cons, thanks.


----------



## Avondale87 (Jun 22, 2018)

I've just bought one due to my G12 having scratches on the lens. 
Only used it a day but love it for its size, similar to G12. 

Viewfinder and fully articulating screen are a must for me. 

Plenty of buttons but feel they are limited in what they can be programmed to. Hopefully proved wrong. 

Touch screen is very good but not sure how my big digits will handle such in the outdoor, wild areas I travel over. 
I've an E-M5 which it won't be replacing. 

Bit early to comment more, but there's a fair bit of information out there, little in forums that I've found though. 
Canon USA has some useful tips, and a forum. I gather Canon itself contributes which is good. 

If I lost it tomorrow would I buy another? Even with such a brief use Yes!

Not much help I realise.
Maybe you've moved on? I'll come back after giving it a bit of a workout.

Regards
Richard


----------

